

Ask HN:  How to decide between ovh/hetzner and AWS? - manishsharan

I am currently using AWS for my dev&#x2F;QA but I hope to go live very soon. AWS makes everything almost effortless but I am not afraid of diving in when needed. I am wrestling with the idea of going with ovh as I get more bang for the buck.  I have a monthly budget of approximately US$500 per month. What factors besides throughput of bare metal and low prices should I consider ?
======
mrkmcknz
I use a combination of Hetzner and AWS.

AWS - RDS, EMR and S3 Hetzner - Crawling and CPU intensive computing

In the early days AWS allowed us to spin a crazy amount of machines up with
basically no capital outlay.

Depending on your status... AWS, Rackspace and Softlayer would more than
likely throw some $$ your way to play with. That could set you on your way for
a couple of months.

~~~
manishsharan
when you set up hetzner + aws combination, won't lag time cause failures when
communicating between AWS RDS and Hetzner server ?

------
iSloth
For a business critical web service I would look at a decent dedicated server
provider, unless you really need the API and scalability features of AWS.

OVH are great, I use them my self, however they are cheap and that's for a
reason, the hardware isn't server grade and the support is almost Nill.

~~~
manishsharan
@iSloth , can you please elaborate on issues you have faced ? and how you
countered them . Thanks !

------
manishsharan
I do not have an experience in maintainIng and keepiNG services up 24x7. I
want to know what I should expect to go wrong ? If I rent servers with h/w
raid, is disk failure still an issue ?

